# Engine running hot



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If your in the southern heat. Yes it's normal.

What temp are you talking about?


----------



## Rydermama (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm in Iowa. It was about 85 yesterday. The engine wasn't burning hot to the touch, just a lot hotter than I expected after sitting for an hour. Glad to hear that it's normal. Just paranoid owner of a new (used) car I guess!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For some reason GM decided this engine need a higher temp thermostat among other things. Supposedly runs better and more efficiently.


----------



## Charles2011 (Jun 30, 2014)

Got a 2011 Cruze LZ 1.4 turbo. Several months ago message on instrument cluster said engine temp high a/c shut off. Changed temp sensors (didn’t fix it ) changed Thermostat ( didn’t fix it ) repacked radiator and both hoses ( didn’t fix it ) Mechanic said got bad thermostat. Well for 1 week that seemed to fix it. But same thing again after then. Replaced water pump ( had a small leak ) didn’t fix it. Fan runs full blast . All these times I replaced something I could drive about a mile then would get overtemp message, but what’s weird car isn’t actually running hot. No water spewing out of overflow tank. I need help before o burn the car to the ground!


----------



## Prime21_2000 (Jun 19, 2019)

Did you try replacing the water outlet I just had that problem and had to replace mine and my daughters water outlet also


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Charles2011 said:


> Got a 2011 Cruze LZ 1.4 turbo. Several months ago message on instrument cluster said engine temp high a/c shut off. Changed temp sensors (didn’t fix it ) changed Thermostat ( didn’t fix it ) repacked radiator and both hoses ( didn’t fix it ) Mechanic said got bad thermostat. Well for 1 week that seemed to fix it. But same thing again after then. Replaced water pump ( had a small leak ) didn’t fix it. Fan runs full blast . All these times I replaced something I could drive about a mile then would get overtemp message, but what’s weird car isn’t actually running hot. No water spewing out of overflow tank. I need help before o burn the car to the ground!


Do you have a code scanner? You should be able to read both engine coolant temp sensors with it. I'm curious what values are being reported by both of them. 

If there's a wiring issue with either of them, the computer may be seeing something it interprets as being hot, even tho you installed new sensors. Getting a look at what the computer is seeing might be insightful.

Doug

.


----------

